

Bing--bad logo, over dramatic - DLarsen
http://www.sporkings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/bing2.png
Why do they think we want a big, dramatic image as a background to our search page?<p>The logo is a good inasmuch as it departs from typical Microsoft logos, BUT it's still ugly.<p>Especially since it's not live, all we have are these 1st impressions.  And frankly the design choices are lame.  Will this have an impact on it's success?
======
DLarsen
Why do they think we want a big, dramatic image as a background to our search
page?

The logo is a good inasmuch as it departs from typical Microsoft logos, BUT
it's still ugly.

Especially since it's not live, all we have are these 1st impressions. And
frankly the design choices are lame. Will this have an impact on it's success?

~~~
planck
Well, I like it. My wife would use it as well. Perhaps they're not targeting
the Hacker News demographic?

------
michael_dorfman
Sorry, I don't get what you mean. How is the Bing logo "over dramatic"?

~~~
DLarsen
The logo isn't over dramatic. The lame full-screen pictures behind the initial
search screen.

